# 6wk old kittens flea and worm questions



## sewsweet (Feb 17, 2005)

I caught 2 kittens from a feral mother cat. I had handled them once a week since they were 2 weekis old when I could find them. So they were easy to tame. But I would like to know what do you do to rid the flea and then worm them? I know they should go to the vet but the cost is more than I can handle. They also need to get their 3 in one shot any ideas on where I can get this even if I give it? My mom wants the kittens when they are a bit older and will get them fixed. Any help will be appreciated. They weight about 2 pounds each. I have kept them away from my cats since in a different room.
Sewsweet


----------



## Snowball2 (May 18, 2005)

If you have a Petco or Petsmart near you, they often have low-cost vaccination clinic. Or you can try the local ASPCA or Humane Society, especially when it's time to get the neutered/spayed.


----------



## sewsweet (Feb 17, 2005)

Hi Snowball2
I will check into both places you've been a great help.
Thanks bunches


----------



## Hippyhart (Jul 4, 2004)

Sewsweet, because they are so young, one of the most effective flea treatments right now is to bathe them in Dawn dish detergent. It smothers the fleas and is safe for your babies. Then de-worm them and give them shots when they are about 8 weeks old -- since they are young, the vet may recommend that they only have one or two shots at a time up to 16 weeks. If your mom wants the kittens, do you think she will help with the costs?


----------



## sewsweet (Feb 17, 2005)

HI Hippyhart
Yes she will help with the cost. But since she is on a budget I have to see where I can get it done at a cost she can afford.
Thanks for your help I will talk to a vet soon.
Sewsweet


----------



## Hippyhart (Jul 4, 2004)

Here is a list of low cost spay/neuter clinics in California. Hope it helps!

http://www.lovethatcat.com/stca.html


----------



## Sweetvegan74 (Jun 18, 2005)

*flea comb*

www.upcoshop.com (or call the toll free number 1800 254 8726) sells vaccinations you can give to your cat yourself. I vaccinate my own house cats because if I took them to a vet it would cost a bundle because I have 14. :!: I order the 3 year rabies, you even get tags & papers with numbers to keep track a bottle to vaccinate 10 cats sells for under 20.00. You can probably buy worm paste from a pet store or order it along with the vaccinations.

You can bath the kittens with a safe shampoo and use a flea comb, that is the best way to go since they are so young.


----------



## sewsweet (Feb 17, 2005)

I checked this out I can't believe there isn't anything in this city! But when I opened the paper today a city near hear is doing a low cost spay clinic  They are still a little young but in a few weeks I'll take them.
Thanks 
Sewsweet


----------



## sewsweet (Feb 17, 2005)

I could'nt get the website to work I'll try calling later. I knew there had to be a place like that for people with lots of cats!!!! 14 cats are they all house cats? Do they get along?
Thanks for all your help
Sewsweet


----------



## Sweetvegan74 (Jun 18, 2005)

*house cats*

Sorry the correct site is www.upco.com 

Yep they are ALL house cats! four use to be feral but they decided they prefered my living room instead of the wilderness :wink:


----------



## sewsweet (Feb 17, 2005)

Thanks sweetvegan64 
Thats works great. It's a good website. I wish I could have more cats but I rent so I've got to keep it down to two. My moms kittens should be going to her house in a few weeks. I can see how easy it would to want a few more!!!!
Sewsweet


----------

